# Where is the Walmart in Aruba? Favorite grocery store.



## Jwerking

Okay - will stop and purchase inflatable rings for the lazy river at the Surf club and maybe some cokes, snacks, etc.  

Can someone tell me where it is in relationship to airport and the Marriott.  We will have a rental car.

Thanks, 

Joyce


----------



## Blondie

I never knew there was a Walmart in Aruba.


----------



## ELE

We did a tour of Aruba last year.  I don't recall seeing Walmart.


----------



## JanT

There isn't a Walmart in Aruba.


----------



## 2hokies

Nope, no Walmart in Aruba.  Just got back yesterday.  I suggest you purchase them here and take them.  We spent $3 on each ring we brought and I'm not sure if we deflated them and brought them home or pitched them.  You can buy them at the Surf Club Marketplace for at least 3X the price.  

If you can't find them in your Walmart at home, because they've been replaced with school supplies, try local dollar stores.

As for favorite grocery store, we like Ling & Sons.


----------



## tsl

I don't think there is a Wal-Mart.  There is a wonderful new grocery store.   I think the name is Ling's. It is off the road by about 2 blocks and is in its own new building.  It is very nice.  There are two other grocery stores on the road to Marriott but they aren't as nice nor do they have the selection.  Ling's is located a couple of blocks behind these stores.

Marriott has directions to Ling's.   Just ask when you check in.

Have fun!!


----------



## Jwerking

2hokies said:
			
		

> Nope, no Walmart in Aruba.  Just got back yesterday.  I suggest you purchase them here and take them.  We spent $3 on each ring we brought and I'm not sure if we deflated them and brought them home or pitched them.  You can buy them at the Surf Club Marketplace for at least 3X the price.
> 
> If you can't find them in your Walmart at home, because they've been replaced with school supplies, try local dollar stores.
> 
> As for favorite grocery store, we like Ling & Sons.



Hi Cathy:

What is the current condition of the beach in front of the Surf Club???  Did you have any problems getting palapas?

I am been looking around here in the DC area locally for the rings- at Walmarts, K-Mart, CVS, dollar store - it is out of season.  Can't find them anywhere.  I did find them online at a place believe it or not actually located in Springfield about 5 miles from my house.  However, the shipping was as much as for the rings - 3 rings for $10 and shipping for $10.  I called yesterday and they will sell face to face.

Boy, am I cheap, I am stressing over $20.  

JOyce


----------



## m61376

Try the local pool stores- they are generally a good source of the pool rings and floats and are clearing them out at this time of the year.


----------



## 2hokies

Jwerking said:
			
		

> Hi Cathy:
> What is the current condition of the beach in front of the Surf Club???  Did you have any problems getting palapas?


Hi Joyce,
We stayed at the Ocean Club, not the Surf Club but the palapa situation seemed okay.  The crowds should get less and less as time passes between now and your trip, so I would anticipate not having a problem.  The crowds seemed to fluctuate too.  One of our days, the beach and pool seemed packed, but the rest of the time everything was just pleasantly filled.

Only once was I in line to get a palapa at 7:30 and that's only because I woke up and figured I would go downstairs.  

There are still the old fishermen's docks in front of the surf club, but they're in the process of building the new ones and taking down the old ones.

Hey don't stress over saving that $10 on shipping.  You can spend it in Aruba instead 
Cathy


----------

